# "Overexposed" B-29 Aircraft, Bleaklow, Derbyshire



## james.s (Apr 8, 2009)

*I visited this wreck recently, and was surprised at the amount of wreckage left. People speak of how little is left, but they are wrong, There is not a whole Superfortress by any means, but there is a large amont of metal over a large area.
The Plane belonged to the 91st Reconnaissance group of the USAF and came down in cloud in 1948, on a short flight delivering mail between two air bases. All 13 members of crew were killed. There is a small memorial at the site and there are numerous crosses made from wreckage. The plane was actually one of the observation aircraft from the Bikini Atoll Bomb tests, hence the name I suppose.*


*I am sure that no one will mind me posting access details as it is a war memorial, I am sure that this part can be removed if Admin objects, anyway, park next to snake pass (near the manchester end) next to a pool of water in a layby. Head up the pennine way towards Lower Shelf Stones, when you reach the ford, head west towards the summit of Shelf Stone. It is near there. Watch out for peat bogs.*
Flash Earth Location 

*Crosses and wreaths*





*
Fuel Tank in Good Condition*





*One of the engines, I could just imagine this thing powering around the mushroom cloud at the start of it's life*





*One of the massive wheels, with tyre in place*





*Remains of main landing gear*




*
Nose wheel strut?*




*
Weathered Message Over Wreckage*





*Boeing, Boeing, Gone.*





*Detail of Wheel*





*Two of the four mighty Wright-Cyclone engines*





*If you are feeling fit, and are up for a poignant (if surreal) explore, this is perfect. Combine it with a drive along one of Britain's best roads and you have a great day out.
Thanks for looking.*


----------



## Neosea (Apr 8, 2009)

james.s said:


> The plane was actually one of the observation aircraft from the Bikini Atoll Bomb tests, hence the name I suppose.



Very nice thanks. Do you have a reliable link or reference to confirm this?


----------



## james.s (Apr 8, 2009)

I have heard about this on several sites about the plane, it doesn't mention that is where the plane got it's nickname, but I assume so.


----------



## Neosea (Apr 8, 2009)

james.s said:


> I have heard about this on several sites about the plane, it doesn't mention that is where the plane got it's nickname, but I assume so.



It belonged to the 16th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 91st Reconnaissance Group, 311th Air Division, Strategic Air Command, USAF.


----------



## HypoBoy (Apr 8, 2009)

Annoyingly, Google haven't fully indexed the book, but this  hints at the fact that James' post may be correct.


----------



## james.s (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for that. I have heard about the whole nuclear thing from several sources so I assume it to be correct
Don't take my word for it though by all means


----------



## Neosea (Apr 8, 2009)

The trouble with internet sources is that they tend to copy one another so assumptions very quickly become fact. I never found anything out but hints, I rather think its a myth. 


Thanks for the link Hypo boy, I will look into it, although I think I have read snippets from the book before.


----------



## james.s (Apr 8, 2009)

On the Nuclear or not debate, LIO112's friend tested a small fragment of metal from the plane with a geiger counter and it is slightly over the UK's average background radiation level, so that could be a clue to determine whether it was the same plane that did monitor the Bikini Atoll tests.


----------



## Neosea (Apr 8, 2009)

james.s said:


> On the Nuclear or not debate, LIO112's friend tested a small fragment of metal from the plane with a geiger counter and it is slightly over the UK's average background radiation level, so that could be a clue to determine whether it was the same plane that did monitor the Bikini Atoll tests.



That's cool. I will borrow a geiger counter from work and go for a revisit.


----------



## james.s (Apr 8, 2009)

It apparently gives off about 20 rads per hour. I haven't seen for myself so don't take my word for it. Please tell me what you find when you go again.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 8, 2009)

Excellent photos and write-up, James...a sad site but very nicely reported.


----------



## chambta (Apr 8, 2009)

Personally I find it a shock so much remains after so many years.....


----------



## james.s (Apr 8, 2009)

I think it is because it is quite well hidden, a few miles over peat bogs is enough to put the chavs and petty souvenir hunters off taking much. There was loads of small pocket sized fragments as well as the large stuff, even though this is one of the most popular wrecks in the area. I am surprised that 61 years of rain hasn't washed most of it away.


----------



## Bignickb (Apr 8, 2009)

Macabre but brilliant!


----------



## smileysal (Apr 9, 2009)

Excellent pics James, I didn't realise so much was still left up there. I've been meaning to get up here for ages, but haven't got around to it - yet lol. There's loads of airplane wreckages in the Peak District. All sorts of planes, they're all to be found on Google Earth, so will have to spend quite a bit of time going around the area. 

The Gun Turret was found quite a way away last year sometime. The Glossop Mountain Rescue Team went up and brought it back down. There's a story somewhere in the Glossop Advertiser complete with excellent pics. (It will probably be in the archives now though). 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## swanseamale47 (Apr 9, 2009)

What a lonely place to meet your maker, very sad. Wayne


----------



## simaving (Apr 9, 2009)

*B29 crash site*

This post brought back some memories... Went on a road trip to visit the site 3 years ago thinking 'how hard can it be to find a bloody superfortress on open moor land' incredibly hard apparently for 2 very hungover friends who were hopeless at walking and lacked any hint of sense of direction... Situation worsened when thick fog descended on us with no warning and we proceeded to walk round in circles growing more and more panic stricken.. We eventualy found our way back to the road,piss wet thru,covered in mud and exhausted.we both laugh when recalling the tale now but at the time it was potentialy a very serious situation and taught us a harsh lesson in planning and preparation...


----------



## james.s (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, I can't say that I planned it very well, just went for a walk up as we were passing by. It took about 40 minutes to find it. Just below the summit. Quite easy to find if you come in from the right direction. Sorry to hear about your experience.

Here is the article about the gun turret

Good Picture of Site (not mine)


----------



## Vintage (Apr 10, 2009)

james.s said:


> Well, I can't say that I planned it very well, just went for a walk up as we were passing by. It took about 40 minutes to find it. Just below the summit. Quite easy to find if you come in from the right direction. Sorry to hear about your experience.
> 
> Here is the article about the gun turret
> 
> Good Picture of Site (not mine)



Its amazing how much remains.. Why was it left there? Was it just too difficult to remove all the damage because of its location?


----------



## james.s (Apr 10, 2009)

I think it was because it belongs to the USAF and they cannot really be bothered to shift it. If it was the RAF there would be little trace of it I think.


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow man thats well cool! There is a bit of one of these kind of planes I think on the Cheviot in Northumberland. Amazing that these things are still around.


----------



## Beermonster (Apr 11, 2009)

According to 'Dark Peak Aircraft Wrecks 1' by Ron Collier and Roni Wilson this aircraft did take part at Bikini Atoll. 

This morning I visited the crash site of B24-J Liberator 42-52003 which crashed on the moors above Glossop. I'll post my pictures if I ever work out how to.


----------



## The_Revolution (Apr 12, 2009)

Cheers for posting this link James. Myself, Kaputnik and Crashmatt were in the area but as the weather was too bad for climbing we decided to try and find this. I'd memorised your flashearth link and was able to figure out roughly where it was on a map. After a few false alarms (including a gravel bag) I spotted something silver and we found it.















As you said; a poignant and strange explore.


----------



## james.s (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice pictures those. Thanks for adding them!
When I went, it was quite hot, so just goes to show how the weather changes up there.


----------



## The_Revolution (Apr 12, 2009)

I absolutely stank of peat when I got home; probably because I was covered in the stuff from the knees down


----------



## james.s (Apr 12, 2009)

So you made my mistake and walked into a peat bog? My trousers still have a black hue and smell like the open moors. Worth a pair of trousers though.


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice pics  I'm particularly keen to visit this site when the weather is abit better! I'm not a experienced rambler so best not take any chances when ther weathers poor!


----------



## james.s (Apr 13, 2009)

Me neither really. I am in scouts so I guess that helps. The weather is very changeable, take a compass when you do go so you can roughly find you way back if the weather does turn.
Welcome to the site by the way


----------



## Kaputnik (Apr 14, 2009)

Well done for making the trek up there, James.s! and some good pics, here are a few of my pics from my visit with the Revolution and Crashmatt recently....







close up of the camgear and roller tipped pushrods on one of the rusting 'Cyclone' 9 cylinder radial engines...






Pitted chrome plating on one of the undercarriage legs....






Part of a wing spar, and shreds of a wing, the Revolution takes a picture in the background....






Strange how the welds have not corroded in 50+ years, on this piece of undercarriage leg, but the main part of it has, maybe the welds are stainless.....






A reminder that this site is the place where 13 aircrew members lost their lives...


----------



## beccy (Apr 14, 2009)

A very bizarre site.. but all the same - harrowing and fascinating at the same time.


----------



## godzilla73 (Apr 14, 2009)

Immense stuff - much thanks to all of you who have taken photos of this poignant but fascinating site.
GDZ


----------



## james.s (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, thanks for contributing Kaputnik and The_Revolution, great pictures. Is anyone else planning on going? I now know where it is you see...


----------



## Random (May 1, 2009)

Interesting stuff, thanks for posting. I've got a few pics of a wreck near me, I'll put them up next week.



james.s said:


> On the Nuclear or not debate, LIO112's friend tested a small fragment of metal from the plane with a geiger counter and it is slightly over the UK's average background radiation level, so that could be a clue to determine whether it was the same plane that did monitor the Bikini Atoll tests.



Re the radiation thing, it's worth remembering that some aircraft components are radioactive in themselves. Old instruments are particularly bad for this, as they were coated with radium to glow in the dark; go to any aircraft museum and look in the cockpit of a pre 1960s aircraft and you may well see a radiation warning notice on it. I used to work in an aircraft museum, and we would often get people handing old instruments in; we ended up building a special reinforced room to store them as they were too toxic to display. Also, some engine components like turbine blades are made from radioactive metals for reasons of strength and durability. It might also be due to the aircraft spending a lot of time at high altitude, which the B29 was designed to do, given that environmental radiation is much higher at 30000 feet; nuclear power enthusiasts always argue that you get more exposure from a transatlantic flight than from living near a nuclear power station. Personally I'd rather do neither, but that's just me.

Sorry to be an anorak, just wanted to put an alternate view.


----------



## Kaputnik (May 1, 2009)

Good point, Random.
I worked at a place which refurbished turbine parts for aircraft engines, (only stuck it for a short while, as it was a mindnumbing repetative job!) and we had to change into overalls and boots which had to be left in the work area, and not worn outside the double doors, also had to wear a badge which recorded exposure levels! the alloys used in some aircraft parts, mostly alloy castings, are 'thoriated' - contain a very small percentage of Thorium, a radioactive material, which strengthens the alloy, also used in TIG welding electrodes, such tiny amounts that it's no worse for you than having an X-ray, but it's there, nonetheless.


----------



## james.s (May 2, 2009)

Oh, thanks for that guys, that would explain why some of the parts are slightly radioactive, there is also evidence that the plane took part in the bomb tests too


----------



## Neosea (May 2, 2009)

james.s said:


> Oh, thanks for that guys, that would explain why some of the parts are slightly radioactive, there is also evidence that the plane took part in the bomb tests too



So come on, what evidence?


----------



## james.s (May 2, 2009)

The book on google, there is a link to it one here (thanks hypoboy). It is also in Dark Peak aircraft wrecks.

*LOOK HERE*


----------



## james.s (May 2, 2009)

*I've been on another visit today, saw some more people up there too.
Here's the pics:

Wheel





Lovely Chrome





Pitted Chrome





Made by Boeing





Cross 1





Cross 2



*

Thanks for looking


----------



## Neosea (May 2, 2009)

james.s said:


> The book on google, there is a link to it one here (thanks hypoboy). It is also in Dark Peak aircraft wrecks.
> 
> *LOOK HERE*



So you have no idea. Thought so.


----------



## james.s (May 2, 2009)

Oh, I am SO sorry, firstly for being so obviously wrong and secondly for offending you. What do you mean I have no idea anyway, I have stated the two sources I used. They both mention that the plane MAY HAVE BEEN used in the tests. That's what I meant, I had reason to believe it may have been.
Again I am sorry for wasting everyone's time


----------



## Foxylady (May 2, 2009)

Useful link there, James. Love the latest photos. Excellently done.


----------



## james.s (May 2, 2009)

*Oh, that's made me feel a bit better, thanks 
I will put a picture of the Throttle controls on here as a mark of gratitude 




*


----------



## HypoBoy (May 2, 2009)

English Heritage's information states that it took part in Operation Crossroads. Presumably for them to have documented the fact, they must have supporting evidence


----------



## james.s (May 2, 2009)

*I knew it! Ha! Thanks Hypoboy *

*Cool! Thanks again Hypoboy!
Here is a quote for those who cannot be bothered to look at the link (you should, there is more than this)




The Post-War period crash site of aircraft 44-61999 "Over Exposed": an American Boeing Superfortress RB-29A heavy bomber, which was modified to be a F13A, and which thus had been in use prior to the crash in a reconnaissance role. The crash occurred at Higher Shelf Stones on 3rd November 1948. The aircraft is of historic interest because of its role in the Cold War: it was formerly part of the 509th Composite Group involved in filming the atomic bomb tests at Bikini Atoll, codenamed Operation Crossroads. Afterwards at the time of the Berlin Air Lift the aircraft was used by the 16th Photographic Reconnaissance Squadron, 311th Air Division, to reconnoitre and map the Russian occupied area of Germany from bases in Britain. The crew's tour of duty was coming to a close and they were on a transport flight from RAF Scampton to the USAF base at Burtonwood when they crashed, probably due to becoming lost in overcast conditions. A Royal Air Force Mountain rescue team from Harpur Hill found the crashed aircraft, all the crew had been killed in the crash and subsequent fire. Large pieces of aircraft wreckage were reportedly still on site at the start of the 21st century, including part of a gun turrent, wing section, cyclone engine and fragments of undercarriage. Please note that a licence to excavate or recover any remains from a military crash site must be first obtained from the Ministry of Defence before any such investigation can take place. By 1997 a commemorative stone had been erected at the crash site. The site lies not only within the Peak District National Park but also the Park Peak Site of Special Scientific interest.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Neosea (May 2, 2009)

HypoBoy said:


> English Heritage's information states that it took part in Operation Crossroads. Presumably for them to have documented the fact, they must have supporting evidence



What it does say, is that the aircraft belonged to the group that was involved in the operation but not that it flew any missions.


----------



## james.s (May 2, 2009)

Yes, but back that up with Hypoboy's other source, and you have EVIDENCE that the plane did indeed fly a mission. An operation on the scale of Bikini Atoll would have meant that the plane would have been used for something anyway. Let's just stop argueing about it, there is evidence to suggest either way really. let's move onto a fact that we know to be true - It was used to Map the Russian occupied area of Germany around the time of WW2


----------



## thompski (May 2, 2009)

Neosea said:


> So you have no idea. Thought so.



Yes, and your the leading expert in everything...


----------



## james.s (May 2, 2009)

Neosea said:


> So you have no idea. Thought so.



Yeah, why get so arrogant over what began as a friendly discussion over the history of the plane?
Please tone it down, I am sure that you are not personally affected by whether it was involved in Nuclear testing or not.


----------



## Badoosh (May 2, 2009)

An interesting thread this, thanks for sharing the pics. What must not be forgot here is that people died in the process of doing their daily work. Whilst history on the net can be a little vague sometimes, if i visit sites like this, it only inspires me to search further. I'm not taking a dig at Neosea here but we all have to learn somehwere. If i were in James shoes i would contact the USAF direct & ask them straight, that way it's better coming from a direct source. Answers are there for those who seek them! IMO, i think the pics are great & have captured a tragic place that many will never see.


----------



## james.s (May 2, 2009)

That's a great idea Badoosh, I will look further into it. Thanks all for your support. I hope some of you can make it up here who haven't been already. Watch out though if you are not an experienced walker, my dad broke his ankle (I think) coming back down, so watch out.


----------



## limpet (May 2, 2009)

very very cool!


----------



## The_Revolution (May 7, 2009)

I've been doing a bit more research into this aircraft, (44-61999), and trying to find out if it was involved in the atomic bomb tests at Bikini-Atoll. I've not really found an answer to that question; just more questions.

Looking at the list of planes that took part in Operation Crossroads at Bikini-Atoll there are several B29s that took part however the photographic planes were modified B29s which are listed as F-13 Superfortress's. 44-61999 is actually listed here as being converted to a reconnaissance aircraft sometime in 1947 (after the atomic tests which had taken place the year before). Of course it could of still been one of the other B29s prior to being converted.

I also read that the wreckage here showed signs of yellow stripes on the wings which apparently put on the wings of aircraft that took part in the atomic tests (Operation Crossroads) at Bikini-Atoll. I have to say I don't recall seeing any and my thinking is; would they would have been removed by 1948? Can anyone confirm that the wings in the wreckage are painted?

It also seems that there was more than one reconnaissance B-29 called “Over Exposed”. This link lists two B29s with named Over Exposed that may of taken part in the Korean War several years after this crash. 

Clicking on the names on the above links shows the nose art; they both appear to be nude pinups and the descriptions of the crashed B29 at Shelf Edge say it's nose art was of a nude blonde. With the first one listed on the link it seems it's unknown how it was lost but I've seen the nose art picture in connection with 44-61999 (probably in error). The other one is clearly a different aircraft (44-61813) however there is a mention of this one and Operation Crossroads here (although it's not that clear)

Finally after all the searching I did find a mention of the following book; which if anyone can get hold of a copy may have the answer.

The B-29 Superfortress: A Comprehensive Registry of the Planes and Their Missions. ISBN 0-7864-1787-0 by Robert A Mann. [ame="http://www.amazon.com/B-29-Superfortress-Comprehensive-Registry-Missions/dp/0786417870"]Amazon.com link[/ame].

(Thanks if you are still reading)


----------



## james.s (May 7, 2009)

> I also read that the wreckage here showed signs of yellow stripes on the wings which apparently put on the wings of aircraft that took part in the atomic tests (Operation Crossroads) at Bikini-Atoll. I have to say I don't recall seeing any and my thinking is; would they would have been removed by 1948? Can anyone confirm that the wings in the wreckage are painted?



There is indeed some yellow paint on the wings





Nice find, mr Revolution


----------



## The_Revolution (May 7, 2009)

Ahh! I was about to stick my neck out and say I didn't think this one was involved but that picture would prove me wrong.

A good link, (rather than my comment above), to aircraft markings for Operation Crossroads and we'll have this nailed


----------



## james.s (May 7, 2009)

No pictures as yet, but here is a source I have just found on here



> Overexposed was an aircraft of the USAF’s 16th Photographic Reconaissance Squadron, detached to RAF Scampton in Lincolnshire. It had travelled widely during its life, in 1946 it had been one of the observer aircraft on what at the time was only the third air drop of an atomic weapon (and the first test to do so), “Able”, at Bikini Atoll in the Pacific.


----------



## The_Revolution (May 8, 2009)

That was where I saw the picture of the nose art which was also shown as belonging to one of the Overexposed's that was possibly lost in Korea.

That Overexposed carries the number 1951, (the Korean B29 link above shows the same nose art and the number). I think the Shelf Edge one was numbered 1999.That's the problem with using blogs as a source; it's easy to spread incorrect information.

At the moment I still have two Overexposed's connected with Operation Crossroads but no definitive answer to their role.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 9, 2009)

james.s said:


> On the Nuclear or not debate, LIO112's friend tested a small fragment of metal from the plane with a geiger counter and it is slightly over the UK's average background radiation level, so that could be a clue to determine whether it was the same plane that did monitor the Bikini Atoll tests.



Like much of the supposed research about this particular aircraft on the web, the above highly unscientific test tells you nothing. Comparison with an average background level using a meter of unproven calibration, is the equivalent of continually posting 'facts' without quoting the primary source. Only measurements undertaken in strict laboratory conditions would give meaningful results: however, Chernobyl could play havoc with low level readings due to Bikini. 

A direct approach to USAF archives should be made for definitive answers on the history of ---1999. The F-13A conversion does seem to tie in with the 1947 batch, but this again could be unconnected with this aircraft flying during the atomic bomb tests. The F-13 camera fit comprised of standard vertical and oblique still cameras, whilst there are some still images of the explosion/mushroom that were obviously taken with an oblique setup, much of the images are on 16mm movie stock. Obviously some observation aircraft were fitted with a 16mm setup. so perhaps these were 'ordinary' B-29 bombers.

My personal feeling is that the name had nothing to do with the tests. In many cases the Crew Chief was the person responsible for the choice of aircraft name - this was certainly true for post 1945 B-29s. As is well known the Crew Chief regarded the aircraft as his personal property, the pilot only 'borrowing' it for the mission. Aircrew would tend to disagree - but with their safety and lives in the hands of the ground crew, would always give the Chief a free rein. Perhaps 1999's chief just had a thing for bare breasted women.

If the name was connected with the tests, it was uncannily prophetic - modern medical and radiation science now acknowledging, that many servicemen received the equivalent of a lifetime's radiation dose or more, during this period of mad cold war experimentation.


----------



## HypoBoy (May 19, 2009)

Just to add, the subject of OverExposed has just come up on the Airfield Information Exchange, so I grabbed the chance and asked if anyone knew any more. Got the following reply.

_RB-29 F13 44-61999 was built in Renton, Washington and entered service a month before WW2 ended. It was used in Operation Crossroads in July 1946. It photographed the airborne tests on 1st July 1946 and then again the underwater tests on 25th July._

Didn't ask the source, but no doubt it'll get further discussed over there and the specific dates above should make it easier for anyone to confirm should they wish.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 20, 2009)

HypoBoy said:


> _RB-29 F13 44-61999 was built in Renton, Washington and entered service a month before WW2 ended. ]_


_

This information is somewhat suspect for a number of reasons: - 

The only version of the B-29 built at the Renton Plant was the A ie 61999 would be a B-29A if Renton production. This means that when converted to recon it would be designated F-13A and not F-13 (which was converted from the original unmodified B-29). The RB designation only came in after 1948, but again should be RB-29A if of Renton origin. 

To add further confusion; between the end of WW11 and 1947 some F-13/F-13A aircraft appear to have been re-designated FB-29/FB-29A.

Unless you can positively trace a source back to official USAF records, I personally think, data such as this is just so much junk._


----------



## james.s (May 22, 2009)

I think it is always going to be hard tracing information like that really. The best way is to contact the USAF as Badoosh said, but I haven't mustered up the courage yet


----------



## HypoBoy (May 22, 2009)

One other little snippet of info you might find useful.



> There is a picture of '1999 on Kwajalein Atoll during Operation Crossroads in summer 1946 in Dark Peak Aircraft Wrecks along with details of the planes history.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 22, 2009)

HypoBoy said:


> One other little snippet of info you might find useful.



Cheers for that information, will track the reference down.


----------

